# Health Insurance



## carloscolon (Feb 1, 2014)

Looking for good health insurance (Philippines)

Thanks,
Carlos


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

The only real health insurance available is with PhilHealth which is acquired by your Filipino spouse and she puts you on the policy as a beneficiary. Medicare does not work outside of the USA or its territories.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Blue Cross Philippines also offers health insurance. You can check out their website for more information and even get a quote.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Blue Cross Philippines is very expensive insurance, if you don't have a military pension, the insurance would be very cost prohibitive.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Lets not forget you must meet the requirements of the insurance company. At 60 years old you can't find a company here that will insure you. Legitimate company that is.
My take is if you can't bring your health insurance with you then your putting yourself at risk here. I am fortunate in the aspect that I have MEDICARE/TRICARE. Which has done me fine. It does cost me 1780$ a year which in my book is cheap


----------



## Gumby (Jan 16, 2014)

Philhealth is available to single foreigners on tourist visas for 600 pesos per quarter or 2400 pesos per year. I have it and carry my Philhealth card in my wallet. You can just walk into a Philhealth office before the yearly cutoff date and apply. It doesn't cover much but it might help you get checked into a hospital faster.

Medicard is kind of an HMO and requires Philhealth also unless you want to pay the Philhealth portion of the bill out of pocket. Check out their web site.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

The problem with MEDICARE is that it costs you about $128US a month for premiums and there is a $1,900, a year, deductible that you have to pay out of your pocket before they will even look at your medical case. As far as MEDICARE payment coverage, they approve a certain amount of the bill and only pay 80% of that. The rest, unless you have secondary coverage, you pay for out of your pocket. If you are admitted to a Filipino Hospital, they will want one month's pension, in advance, to treat you.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 16, 2014)

Medicard is a Philippine HMO with a big medical center across the street from makati immigration. Some of our filipino friends have it because their employers provide medicard coverage as a benefit. See medicardphils dot com. They will cover foreigners. 

Are you saying that American MEDICARE will reimburse you for expenses here ?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Gumby said:


> Medicard is a Philippine HMO with a big medical center across the street from makati immigration. Some of our filipino friends have it because their employers provide medicard coverage as a benefit. See medicardphils dot com. They will cover foreigners.
> 
> Are you saying that American MEDICARE will reimburse you for expenses here ?


NO U.S. Medicare will not work here. BUT a retired military person can use TRICARE. Until you reach that magic age or disabled. Then to use TRICARE you MUST have MEDICARE. Does that answer your question


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

If you have both Tricare and Medicare Part B you can go to the US or its Territories(i.e. Guam) for treatment. If you go to Guam Medicare would be the primary payer and Tricare would be the secondary payer, as such there should be no out of pocket expenses for covered procedures.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

bidrod said:


> If you have both Tricare and Medicare Part B you can go to the US or its Territories(i.e. Guam) for treatment. If you go to Guam Medicare would be the primary payer and Tricare would be the secondary payer, as such there should be no out of pocket expenses for covered procedures.


Thats true but you can also use it here. Some hospitals like The Medical City has a section you can call they will make you an appointment to see a doctor. There is a deductible which you must pay first. I and my wife use it all the time. I was admitted to a hospital that is not on the approved list. I submitted my paperwork to TRICARE and was reimbursed, so I know it works here


----------

